# Rambo III night, Sylvester Stallone's watch... what kind is it ? Photo inside...



## GlennOC (Jul 12, 2007)

Is this a custom Damasko or ?


----------



## ffeelliixx (May 22, 2007)

U-Boat.

-FLX


----------



## GlennOC (Jul 12, 2007)

ahh thanks... thats it... :-!


----------



## Micha (Feb 15, 2006)

It's ugly :-d :-d


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

Micha said:


> It's ugly :-d :-d


Sly's not looking too good either! :-d


----------



## BruceS (Feb 11, 2006)

Tragic said:


> Sly's not looking too good either! :-d


I thought the same thing! :-d


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)

Is he paid to wear U-Boat watches, or was it his "own choice" for the evening?


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

christian said:


> Is he paid to wear U-Boat watches, or was it his "own choice" for the evening?


He was always a Panerai nut; they even made a version with his name on it...suprised to see him wearing a U-boat. And he does look a bit haggard...the human growth hormones he was taking must be wearing off:-x


----------



## SydneyDan (Mar 23, 2006)

He's definitely looking the worse for wear...
Looks like he's had a pretty "Rocky" time lately. And too much HGH!

I don't think the lads at Panerai will be too impressed either!


----------



## GlennOC (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## BIG CHRONO (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm guessing he had facial Botox injections,
which makes many individuals appear "punchy",
as if they went a few rounds with the nightly
bruiser. Many are too vain (vein) to admit they
may look worse after the procedure, but the
medics are pocketing the cash faster than it took
me to post this. <|


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Too bad the watch was not a time machine instead! ;-)


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

tallguy said:


> He was always a Panerai nut; they even made a version with his name on it...suprised to see him wearing a U-boat. And he does look a bit haggard...the human growth hormones he was taking must be wearing off:-x


Funny....wears a black Panerai in the movie! (it magically appears just about half way through, when he gets ready to get down and dirty....)


----------



## G Shock (May 28, 2007)

:-( You guys have right how can be a Panerai Fan wearing U-Boat? Maybe it's ok for Stalone to wear these wacthes because they are Italians both.
But asi know you never trait the watch you first wear.<|


----------



## MaxStatic (Jul 14, 2007)

the new movie is IV if memory serves. III he goes to 'stan and beats up on some Russians.... Think the Pam is a better choice....


----------



## HercDriver (Jun 19, 2006)

*Haven't seen trailer for new movie...*

I'm guessing he uses his cane to beat up some teenagers who cut in line at the local Picadilly Cafeteria during the early bird special? Maybe he scratches someones car with his walker, when they park in the handicapped spot with no handicapped sticker?

That is one scary senior citizen.:-d


----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

TIME FOR ANOTHER FACELIFT! (SYLVESTER AND THE WATCH).;-)
(It would look a whole lot better with white numbers/hands!).


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

Yeah, the watch is not so great, but you have to realize that Sly is at least 60 years old now. I am no fan of cosmetic surgery for the most part, but he trains like a madman. I have to give him props for that, and I hope to be in that kind of shape when I am 60.

Remember that the mind controls the body, the body does not control the mind!


----------



## G Shock (May 28, 2007)

b-) Yo can anyone tell the Sly that there is and the G9000 Mudman for this mission.It's better that luxurus U-Boat.The G9000 is for all weather and in Vietnam:-!


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

At least he got watch selection right w/ his 4th Rambo movie.

:-!Panerai 5218-202A :-!


----------



## Lenk (Feb 11, 2006)

TimeOnTarget said:


> Yeah, the watch is not so great, but you have to realize that Sly is at least 60 years old now. I am no fan of cosmetic surgery for the most part, but he trains like a madman. I have to give him props for that, and I hope to be in that kind of shape when I am 60.
> 
> Remember that the mind controls the body, the body does not control the mind!


+1:think: I'm in my mid-thirties and I try to hit the weights at least five days per week. I still don't have arms like Sly who is almost 63.o|


----------



## Sose (Nov 22, 2006)

ffeelliixx said:


> U-Boat.
> 
> -FLX


Pardon my ignorance, but I am not familiar with this watch. Can anyone provide a model number for this watch? :think:

It's one of those "it's so ugly I like it" kinda things. :-d


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

i have 3 reason why he is an idol for me, beside many bad critics or perspectives for him
1. he is a billionaire, though many critics and Razziest awarded to him, but his films commonly be box office movie.
2. he is tough guy
3. he has muscle and muscle, how many old man can endure muscle as much as him?

that's my opinion by the way.. i don' take any matter if you guys hesitate. :-d

regards


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Hmm, this thread is wandering far away from watches. Such a discussion may be better suited to the Café-section of Watchuseek.

I am going to close the thread for now - if someone wants to make another watch-related contribution to this thread, please contact one of the mods., and we can open it up again.


----------

